# Msaa



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm headed up thursday night and crashing at my uncles. I'm shooting the 3d all 3 days and I shoot sunday at 1. I know a couple others on here are going


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll be there on sunday


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Shot a 299 54x and a 300 51x yesterday. Shoot a 300 54x today. I think I'm ready


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

I'm shooting 11:30 on Saturday and 1:00 on sunday. I'm really not looking forword to the 4 1/2 hour ride home on sunday


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm just spending the night on sunday and then doing a college visit at Bemidjii state


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If you meet paul lindseth while at BSU tell him I say hi


----------



## LIL'RATTLEHEAD (Jan 25, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Shot a 299 54x and a 300 51x yesterday. Shoot a 300 54x today. I think I'm ready


umm Bragging i think lol


----------



## Hurley64 (Apr 8, 2010)

LIL'RATTLEHEAD said:


> umm Bragging i think lol


i agree


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

LIL'RATTLEHEAD said:


> umm Bragging i think lol





Hurley64 said:


> i agree


Its gets better after that.

finished ok, shot a 298 49x. I had some bale issues and I had some equipment issues


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i ended up with a 300 49x...only good enough for 3rd though. maybe next year


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Shot terrible. Worst I have shot in a year and a half. doensn't help that I haven't shot in two weeks


----------

